# Our Muppets are 8 wks



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Our Muppets are 'avin some








Gonzo-Our Blue Muppet lad








Fozzy-Gonzo's Blue partner in crime








Miss piggy-Our Seal lady who will karate chop ya wiska's from 10 yrds








Kermit-Our Blue lad-who really is this innocent


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh haven't they grown Kel-into proper gorgeous muffins


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes me-they have and we have such fun


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya me, who is the one on the right with the gob wide open, saying feed me


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

they look so full if character.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww Kelly they are simply adorable!!
the blue's have wonderful colour
I have to laugh at miss piggy she is a proper little madam, and she is without doubt the boss


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful babies - I think from the pictures my fave has to be Fozzy but they are all little cuties


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

KELLY..are u ok lol??? 

Gorgeous  very very stunning kits.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> KELLY..are u ok lol???
> 
> Gorgeous  very very stunning kits.


Not really-takes a while for my wires to sort themselves out(wee's,turds and Eu de toilet tuna,sardines)doesn't help and so impatiently i had a chat with myself-not unusual for me-i'm a very chatty person and would talk the hind legs of and back on a donkey-even if it's just me,myself and i


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Take another pill lass


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya me, who is the one on the right with the gob wide open, saying feed me


That would be kermit


----------

